# ICYMI: Nikon Announces the D5 Flagship DSLR



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 6, 2016)

```
Yesterday was a travel day for me, so I missed all of the Nikon excitement.</p>
<p class="p1 pressRelease"><span class="s1"><em>In Addition to the D5, Nikon Releases Imaging Accessories Including Powerful New SB-5000 Speedlight and WT-6A Wireless Transmitter</em></span></p>
<p class="p2 pressRelease"><span class="s1"><strong>LAS VEGAS, NV (January 5, 2016) </strong>– Today, Nikon Inc. announced the latest in the acclaimed series of flagship FX-format professional DSLR cameras, the Nikon D5. Far surpassing mere evolution, the D5 boasts a myriad of powerful new imaging innovations, including a Nikon-developed 20.8-megapixel CMOS sensor, an all-new 153-point AF system, 4K UHD video capture and EXPEED 5 image processing to give photographers the best balance of performance, precision and low-light ability. Nikon has also announced additional products, including the WT-6A Wireless Transmitter and the exciting new SB-5000 Speedlight, Nikon’s first radio frequency (RF) controlled flash.</span></p>
<p class="p2 pressRelease"><span class="s1">“The D5 doesn’t simply get the shot that others might miss– it helps get the shot that others just simply cannot,” said Masahiro Horie, Director of Marketing and Planning, Nikon Inc. “With these new products, it becomes evident that photographers who choose Nikon cameras and NIKKOR lenses are equipped with an unrivaled system to surpass even the most demanding imaging expectations.”</span></p>
<p class="p2 pressRelease"><span class="s1">The Nikon D5 once again redefines what a DSLR is capable of capturing, and is engineered with the ideal balance of resolution, low-light ability, system speed and processing power. The resulting camera body is truly worthy of the flagship moniker, giving professional photographers and multimedia content creators an indispensable tool to make their creative vision a reality with superior image quality. The D5 introduces many technological firsts for Nikon and offers many new features that share a common goal: to get the shot, no matter what.</span></p>
<p class="p2 pressRelease"><!--more--></p>
<p class="p2 pressRelease"><span class="s1"><strong>New Features Include:</strong></span></p>
<p class="pressRelease"><strong>Astounding Low-Light Performance – </strong>The Nikon D5 offers an unprecedented native ISO range, from 100 to 102,400, reinforcing the D-series reputation as the leader of low-light image capture. A veritable new world of shooting opportunities awaits, as advancements in noise reduction and processing help capture low-noise images with fantastic fidelity that were previously impossible. The D5 tames the shadows, whether shooting a newlywed couple’s candle-lit first dance or sports with minimal lighting. The D5 also realizes unprecedented image quality in the high-sensitivity range between ISO 3200 and 12800 — the range favored by sports photographers. In addition, the D5 affords the ability to use higher shutter speeds with minimal illumination, letting photographers capture stunning images that are sharper, clearer and more colorful than ever before. As an added benefit, the next generation autofocus system performs in near darkness, acquiring focus in as little as EV-4 illumination. For extreme low-light ability, the ISO range is expandable from 50 (Lo-1) to a staggering ISO 3,280,000 (Hi-5), offering near-night vision capability that’s well beyond the visibility of the human eye. This extreme sensitivity is a benefit to photojournalists as well as for surveillance and security applications, letting users get shots others cannot see without a flash. This vast ISO range is also available to those capturing 4K UHD video, opening up new possibilities for multimedia and spot-news capture.</p>
<p class="pressRelease"><strong>Exhilarating Image Quality – </strong>The Nikon D5 delivers on the promise of stunning image quality with the adoption of a new, Nikon-developed 20.8-megapixel FX-format CMOS sensor. The camera is designed to achieve the optimized balance between the large full-frame sensor size, resolution and the new EXPEED 5 image processing engine. Users can be confident that images will have enhanced sharpness and clarity, faithful skin tones and the unequaled dynamic range that Nikon pros have come to love. EXPEED 5 also helps to enhance noise reduction, letting photographers take full advantage of the D5’s immense ISO range. When paired with legendary NIKKOR optics, the D5 is truly a tool to help photographers capture the sharpest images possible with astounding clarity and radiant colors.</p>
<p class="pressRelease"><strong>Powerful Performance – </strong>Nikon’s EXPEED 5 engine also serves to dramatically enhance camera performance, delivering low noise, high-speed image processing and offers the additional processing power needed for 4K UHD video. For professional sports and wildlife photographers, the D5 is capable of capturing images at 12 frames-per-second (fps) with full AE and AF, helping to ensure that the decisive moment is caught in crystal clarity and absolute sharpness. Users can also shoot at up to 14 fps with fixed focus and exposure and the mirror locked up, ideal for remote capture. Because the action won’t take a break, the extended buffer lets users shoot for up to 200 frames of 14-bit lossless RAW/NEF files + JPG fine<span class="green">*</span>. The new processor is also 25% more efficient with up to 3780 shots per charge.</p>
<p class="pressRelease"><strong>Fast Acquisition, with Precision – </strong>An exciting addition to the D5 is an all-new AF system with Nikon’s first dedicated AF processor. The Multi-CAM 20K AF sensor module offers superior AF performance with 153 AF points, including 99 cross-type sensors – triple the AF points from Nikon’s previous flagship, the D4S. Of these 153 points, 55 AF points/35 cross-type points are selectable by photographers to quickly and easily frame any shot. The system is configurable in 153, 72 and 25-point coverage when used with Continuous AF, allowing for stellar AF tracking performance of even the most rapidly moving subjects throughout the frame. Fifteen of the AF points are also functional up to f/8, further aiding those who require extreme telephoto capabilities, including wildlife photographers. This all-new AF system is coupled with a new 180K pixel RGB metering system and Advanced Scene Recognition System, helping to achieve optimally balanced exposures and accurate white balance in even the most challenging light.</p>
<p class="pressRelease"><strong>Rugged Reliability and Unsurpassed Usability – </strong>Downtime is never an option, so professionals need a camera that is going to be reliable and augment a demanding workflow. The Nikon D5 delivers with rugged construction and robust weather sealing, coupled with a familiar yet enhanced Nikon interface. A new 3.2” 2359K dot XGA LCD adds touchscreen functionality, allowing the user to easily pinch, zoom, swipe and scrub in playback, and also enter text faster than ever before. Being the champion of low-light, it is only natural that additional buttons and dials illuminate for enhanced visibility, while two additional Function buttons have been added for increased customization. The camera also features a Quick Release Mode setting for rapid access to release mode settings. Additionally, a new shutter and mirror sequencing mechanism nearly eliminates blackout time and mirror slap for bright, consistent views during high-speed shooting– realizing truly confident tracking of fast, erratically moving subjects that were previously difficult to achieve. The D5’s shutter itself is tested to 400K actuations for maximum durability. When paired with the WR-R10 wireless remote controller (transceiver) and WR-A10 Wireless Remote Adapter, the D5 is also able to interface with Nikon’s newest Speedlight, the RF controlled SB-5000, for new possibilities in lighting control. <span class="green">**</span></p>
<p class="pressRelease"><strong>Rapid and Flexible Workflow</strong> – Further enhancing speed, the D5 is able to utilize the superior read and write speed of XQD memory cards, which are up to 35% faster than CF cards. To appeal to a wide variety of photographers, the D5 will be available in two versions; with either dual XQD card slots or with dual CF card capability. For maximum efficiency the camera is also capable of shooting smaller RAW Size S or M file types (12-bit, uncompressed), for greater flexibility when transferring batches of files from the field, while retaining image integrity. Photographers can also use the built in 1000 Base-T 400MBps Ethernet connection for image transfer, with speeds up to 1.5x faster than D4S.</p>
<p class="pressRelease"><strong>Multimedia Powerhouse with 4K/UHD Video </strong>– The Nikon D5 is the first Nikon DSLR capable of capturing 4K UHD video (3840×2160 at 30p), letting users create stunning ultra-high definition video with beautiful clarity and color. Multimedia content creators can also use the D5 to create 4K time-lapse videos in-camera using the Time-lapse Movie function, and can create 8-megapixel still images from frame grabs. A great addition to any production environment, the D5 includes all of the most popular pro-level features of the Nikon D810, including Full HD 1080p video at a variety of frame rates, uncompressed HDMI out, simultaneous live view and headphone/microphone connections. Additionally, the D5 adds a feature to smooth exposure transitions using the Auto ISO function as well as exposure compensation to create natural-looking exposure transitions in video.</p>
<p class="p2 pressRelease"><span class="s1"><strong>New Radio Controlled SB-5000 Speedlight: Lighting with No Limits</strong></span></p>
<p class="p2 pressRelease"><span class="s1">The Nikon D5 is optimized to work with the newest flagship Speedlight, the SB-5000, illuminating new possibilities in creative lighting. A first for Nikon, the flash operates via radio frequency and will operate without a direct line of sight for a range of up to approx. 98 feet (30 meters). This new-found flexibility lets photographers place lights in different rooms, around corners and work seamlessly in bright ambient light with maximum efficiency. When paired with the WR-R10 and the D5 or the D500, this Speedlight can control up to six groups (A-F) or 18 Speedlights for truly advanced wireless lighting. It is also possible to perform Advanced Wireless Lighting using either radio-controlled (up to three groups) and/or optical-controlled units (up to three groups) by simply attaching a conventional, optical-control Nikon Speedlight or the SU-800 Commander (as a master or commander unit) and a WR-R10 (as a commander) onto the D5.</span></p>
<p class="p2 pressRelease"><span class="s1">The new smaller SB-5000 Speedlight also has a radically new design that includes its own internal cooling system, which prevents overheating of the flash panel from consecutive firings. As a result, the SB-5000 can fire consecutively for longer than conventional models, without flash cool-down time between bursts, and can fire up to 120 continuous shots at 5 second intervals. Controls have also been streamlined and refined, with the addition of an “i” button for access to frequently used settings. The design also integrates versatile bounce ability, with the flash head capable of tilting down to -7° or up to 90°, and rotate horizontally 180° to the left and right.</span><span class="s3"> </span></p>
<p class="p2 pressRelease"><span class="s1"><strong>New WT-6A Wireless Transmitter</strong></span></p>
<p class="p2 pressRelease"><span class="s1">Nikon has also announced the WT-6A Wireless Transmitter for use with the D5. An ideal solution for professional image transfer, the WT-6A can transfer with speeds of up to 130 mbps wirelessly and supports the fast IEEE802.11ac standard. The connectivity distance has been extended to approximately 656 ft. and can be used to transfer images to an FTP server or to a computer. When in HTTP mode, the unit can be used to operate camera controls, begin Live View shooting or start/stop HD video recording.</span></p>
<p class="p2 pressRelease"><span class="s1"><strong>Price and Availability:</strong></span></p>
<p class="p2 pressRelease"><span class="s1">The Nikon D5 DSLR will be available in March for a suggested retail price (SRP) of $6,499.95<span class="green">***</span>. The Nikon SB-5000 AF Speedlight will be available in March for the SRP of $599.95. The WT-6A Wireless Transmitter will also be available in March, with the SRP of $749.95. For more information on these new Nikon products, please visit</span><span class="s4"> <a href="http://www.nikonusa.com/"><span class="s5">www.nikonusa.com</span></a>.</span></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Jan 6, 2016)

Interesting that D5 uses a Nikon developed sensor rather than a Sony sensor. Also more emphasis on low light capability than DR.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jan 6, 2016)

Come on CANON!!!! 1Dx MKII!!! 5D MKIV!!!! Even 6D MKII.....


----------



## wtlloyd (Jan 6, 2016)

In these cameras, Nikon goes XQD, not CFAST. That's interesting. And so is the option on the D5 for either CF or XQD. This is the proper way to transition to a new storage medium!


----------



## wockawocka (Jan 6, 2016)

wtlloyd said:


> In these cameras, Nikon goes XQD, not CFAST. That's interesting. And so is the option on the D5 for either CF or XQD. This is the proper way to transition to a new storage medium!



Except that it's not.

All the pre orders available right now are for CF models and the card module in the camera can be swapped for the XQD one. A proper transition would be to say it's XQD or nothing


----------



## arbitrage (Jan 6, 2016)

Also the amazing 200 shot buffer is only achievable if you use the $200 Lexar 64GB 2933x XQD card so I wonder how the buffer will do with a 1066x CF card?


----------



## shutterfreek (Jan 6, 2016)

I guess I'm not the only that feels like the tides have turned for Canon a bit? I feel like they are behind and I'm going to be heart broken if the 1DIII and markIV don't at least match some of what Nikon is putting out. I realize that the industry pendulum has shifted since the beginning it just feels like it's been moving in Nikon's favor for some time. Not complaining about my markIII's. They're paying the bills just fine. As a cinema photographer I've just been anticipating better frame rate options with video for what seems like a while now that's all. Kinda bummed.


----------



## clicstudio (Jan 6, 2016)

Healthy competition is good. This D5 is not a game changer but otherwise filling all the gaps missing for pro photographers. Canon needs something much better than this to beat Nikon, which has been better in DR and overall quality for the past few years. Matching the specs for the D5 might not be enough for Canon.
I, for one, I'm just waiting for better DR and less noise and look forward to the new CFast. Focusing and speed are already great on my existing 1DX with 375,000 actuations on it. It never let me down.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2016)

clicstudio said:


> Matching the specs for the D5 might not be enough for Canon.



Wrong way 'round. Broadly speaking, the D5 is Nikon finally matching the specs of the 1D X...two iterations and >4 years later. Except for those who believe that low ISO DR is the most important – or even the only relevant – spec.


----------



## clicstudio (Jan 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Wrong way 'round. Broadly speaking, the D5 is Nikon finally matching the specs of the 1D X...two iterations and >4 years later. Except for those who believe that low ISO DR is the most important – or even the only relevant – spec.



In My opinion DR is the most important and relevant spec. I want my camera to "see' what my eyes see..


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 7, 2016)

clicstudio said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong way 'round. Broadly speaking, the D5 is Nikon finally matching the specs of the 1D X...two iterations and >4 years later. Except for those who believe that low ISO DR is the most important – or even the only relevant – spec.
> ...



From your username I assume you do studio work. That's great, and it's appropriate that you choose a tool that works for your needs. Here are a few things to consider:


At present, no camera sees what your eyes see, and it may never happen. This is because it's the brain that sees, not merely the eyes. I believe there's research on this, but I'll have to hint at it by referring you to the "blue dress" kerfuffle from earlier this year.
In a studio environment, you have complete control over the lighting. You should be able to create any studio photo you want with about 10 stops of DR. (A few more stops can be helpful if you've got lots of shadow detail: you would overexpose, then reduce in post)
If you shoot action, you may find that your eye can't "see" the wings of a flying hummingbird, but your camera can if you crank up the shutter speed and ISO sufficiently. Similarly, a long exposure (or high ISO) can "see" in near darkness where your eye can't.

I certainly encourage you to find the tools for your style, but your camera and your eye are very different in many important ways.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 7, 2016)

^^ similarly, I've never been able to replicate the narrow depth of field of a camera+lens with my eyes. 

The idea of a camera which records what we perceive is nice, and I don't doubt it eventually happening by means of bionics, but not in a "camera" as we know it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2016)

clicstudio said:


> In My opinion DR is the most important and relevant spec. I want my camera to "see' what my eyes see..



Then I'd ask why you're still using Canon gear? Other brands have been delivering more low ISO DR since well before the 1D X came out, so you spent a pretty big chunk of money on a camera that didn't best meet your 'most important and relevant spec'. That would seem to be a rather foolish choice.


----------



## et31 (Jan 7, 2016)

Reading the reviews yesterday, and 
*Ken Rockwell says it best on performance:*
http://kenrockwell.com/nikon/d5.htm[/b]



> Sad to me is that there is zero innovation here; while Canon adds new features like the ability to shoot-through flickering arena and stadium lighting, the D5 seems like the same thing as a D4s with one more frame per second.
> 
> Disheartening is that the same horrible Custom Settings Bank system has not yet been replaced with any real way to save and recall camera settings immediately, and the scariest thing is that Nikon moved the critical MODE button to the left side of the camera, making what used to be the MODE button now the ISO button. I expect we will be able to reprogram these, but if not, I'll be darned if I'll have to use a second hand to swap between Program and Aperture Priority and Manual modes.





> Pros are bought-into a system and don't change brands unless all their gear gets lost or damaged at once. If you're new to this, I'd get the equally professional Canon 1DX instead. The 1DX is a better camera, it's available today, just as fast at 12 FPS and sells for almost $2,000 less. By "better," I mean overall handling and customer support and how it feels, handles and sets up in the field (see also Canon vs. Nikon). If I was starting from scratch, I'd go 1DX, pocket the cash and never look back.


----------

